# A Body Fit for the Purpose



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2013)

This is not really about health or physical training in and of itself but rather is about the results of all that.  How what we do moulds our body for the job we ask of it and how that shape is very often other than what the mythology of health and fitness would have us believe:

http://www.dailyhiit.com/hiit-blog/...it-life/even-olympians-dont-fit-healthy-mold/


----------



## Takai (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent points made (and shown). People (imho) tend to get to caught up in what :looks" healthy rather than determining what they "need" for themselves to "be healthy".


----------

